# Lensbaby vs. crop factor on smaller sensor Canon



## Iron Flatline (May 12, 2006)

Hi all.

I posted this in the LB Forum, but got no answers, so I thought I'd cast it to a wider audience here in the Q+A forum:

Ok, so I got the LensBaby 2.0, and I think I'll keep it. I have two cameras, a Canon 5D (with a full-size sensor) and a an older D60, which has an APS-C sized sensor (the size most of the other Canon SLRs have, with the 1.6 crop factor.)

If I look at the pictures that I took a couple of days ago at the Vet Cemetery with my 5D (posted in Landscapes forum) I have a relatively good focal sweet spot, and then a large halo of blurring. Had I used my older camera with the smaller sensor, I assume I would have had the same size sweet spot, but the blurry part around the edges would have been cropped. So if I want a lot of blurry areas in my shot while using the smaller sensor, I'll have to compensate by using one of the larger apertures (as well as shutter speed and all that, obviously). 

Is that right?

I ask because I intend to put the LensBaby on the older camera, so I have two bodies available when I go out and shoot.


----------



## Rob (May 12, 2006)

Yes.

Rob


----------



## Karalee (May 13, 2006)

I havent used my LB on a FF body, but I have used it on my 10d and my film slr. I really havent noticed a difference in the amount of blur in my shots though, but maybe im not paying enough attention.

What ring are you using? I usually use f/4 or f/5.6, Im not a real big aperture changer (mainly cos Im prone to losing the little disks) but I havent really noticed it as much as you.


----------



## Iron Flatline (May 13, 2006)

I've been using the f4 (the one it comes with) but I realize it works best as an outdoor lens. It's not really easy to shoot kids with a LensBaby, so I've been doing some funky landscape and architecture stuff. However, it is so bright here that I'm switching the f5.6.


----------



## Unimaxium (May 13, 2006)

Why not stick the lens on your older camera and see?


----------

